# Topics > Toys >  Marvel's Dancing Groot, Marvel Entertainment, LLC, New York City

## Airicist

Marvel Entertainment, LLC

----------


## Airicist

Marvel's Dancing Groot, Part 1

 Published on Oct 13, 2014




> Marvel has answered the pleas of fans and announced that it's releasing an officially-licensed dancing baby Groot toy to "all major retailers."
> Read more here:
> "Marvel is releasing an adorable dancing baby Groot toy this December"
> 
> by Timothy J. Seppala 
> October 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Marvel's Dancing Groot, Part 2

Published on Oct 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Marvel - 'Guardians of the Galaxy: Dancing Groot' Official TV Commercial

Published on Mar 17, 2017




> Bring the ultra-groovy style of Guardians of the Galaxy to life with this music-playing, sound-detecting, limb-shaking Dancing Groot! When internal or external music is detected, Groot’s eyes light up and Groot starts dancing! Don’t be afraid to join in – just wave those branches…uh, arms... and shake it to the music!

----------

